# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  New Magpul MOE Fixed Carbine Stock

## gimp

Now shipping to distributors and retailers apparently, in black only currently with other colours to follow.




(Not my rifle)

LOP 12.3". Looks nice enough.

----------


## Scouser

Yeah, i like that!!!!!

----------


## gimp

I'm going to get one. Look nice. Wonder if it's possible to shorten it by trimming the front

----------


## Digit

Good to hear they are starting to ship. We've been waiting on these since they were announced. Will be fitting them as standard to NEA's.

----------


## Beavis

Interesting. Price?

----------


## gimp

~$50-60 US. Uses carbine receiver extension/buffer/spring.

----------


## Digit

The wholesale price is about $US15 less than the MOE A2 stock but it requires a carbine buffer in either milspec or commercial.
The NEA's are produced standard with a milspec carbine buffer so they will be the perfect option for us.

----------


## Scouser

> The wholesale price is about $US15 less than the MOE A2 stock but it requires a carbine buffer in either milspec or commercial.
> The NEA's are produced standard with a milspec carbine buffer so they will be the perfect option for us.


Sweet, so Digit, the NEA DMR i got from you is ready to go with this stock?

----------


## Bill999

I cant say Im all that interested. then again I dont think im running a carbine buffer anyway

----------


## Digit

No. All our current guns are A2 buffer.

----------


## Digit

woohoo - just bought out the entire available supply of 50 stocks

----------


## gimp

> woohoo - just bought out the entire available supply of 50 stocks


ETA?

----------


## Digit

Going through the process of finalising this years export permits at moment so hopefully within 2 weeks.

----------


## gimp

Are you getting small PMAGs too?

----------


## Digit

> Are you getting small PMAGs too?


We have a blanket export permit for all magpul products. Getting them into the country is another story. They would need to be modified to 7 rounds or less before leaving USA. The five round limiter doesnt seem to be a legit alteration either. Maybe if we shipped them with a few Mossberg MPV's?

----------


## gimp

Pity the 5rd limiter isn't accepted. It should be.

----------


## Beavis

> We have a blanket export permit for all magpul products. Getting them into the country is another story. They would need to be modified to 7 rounds or less before leaving USA. The five round limiter doesnt seem to be a legit alteration either. Maybe if we shipped them with a few Mossberg MPV's?


Yes do that, also import a kajillion of those NEA 30 round mags to go with the MVP's

----------


## cambo

Do these stocks have the QD sling attachments built in?

Might be a better option for me than getting in a Troy attachment for my stock.

----------


## Digit

> Do these stocks have the QD sling attachments built in?
> 
> Might be a better option for me than getting in a Troy attachment for my stock.


The sling attachement is a separate accessory

----------


## Vapour

very keen on this - do they have a thin rubber butt pad?

----------


## Digit

> Pity the 5rd limiter isn't accepted. It should be.


I found out today Gun City have set a precedent modifying a different brand of E-Cat mags to A-Cat. I will be riding this until I get an answer from NZPHQ cause if its ok for GC then it ok for everyone else.

----------


## Digit

> very keen on this - do they have a thin rubber butt pad?


Not sure - will know more when they land.

----------


## gimp

> I found out today Gun City have set a precedent modifying a different brand of E-Cat mags to A-Cat. I will be riding this until I get an answer from NZPHQ cause if its ok for GC then it ok for everyone else.


Cool. I'm all for it.

----------


## Bill999

lots of pmags with pins would be ideal, a friend got some via canada legally (pinned with a pot rivet before they left canada)

----------


## Digit

> Cool. I'm all for it.


The gun city precedent should allow all of us to import e-cat guns or parts and modify that gun to meet a-cat. This what gc are doing with there gsg-522's - confirmed by gc's 'ben' in a telephone conversation yesterday.

----------


## Beavis

> The gun city precedent should allow all of us to import e-cat guns or parts and modify that gun to meet a-cat. This what gc are doing with there gsg-522's - confirmed by gc's 'ben' in a telephone conversation yesterday.


That would set a massive precedent.

----------


## gimp

pity they're ruining those GSG-5s

----------


## MrHappyNZ

Anyone know if this will fit a Remington R 15 ?

----------


## gimp

You'll need a carbine receiver extension ('buffer tube') and buffer/spring.

----------


## MrHappyNZ

> You'll need a carbine receiver extension ('buffer tube') and buffer/spring.


Cool, thanks for that.

----------


## gimp

Also castle nut and end plate obviously

----------


## Digit

Just make sure the buffer tube matches the stock ie Milspec or Commercial

----------


## MrHappyNZ

Hehe cool cheers

Am wanting to pimp it out, but am new to it and finding specifics difficult to find. Any suggestions of where/who to look?

----------


## gimp

Nzar15.com for a start I guess?

----------

